# AIB CC IBAN Incorrect on Statement



## margaret1 (19 Mar 2014)

I am setting up the AIB Credit Card as a new payee on an online account. The IBAN quoted on the statement was not recognised
IE92 AIBK 9301 1399 9453 04 so I phoned AIB and they said that is an incorrect IBAN printed on the statement & they are trying to rectify it.They quoted a new IBAN IE75 AIBK 9302 9699 9031 42, but this is not been accepted either. 
If anyone have the correct AIB cc IBAN, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## DingDing (19 Mar 2014)

The one I use for a platinum credit card is

*IE60 AIBK 9302 9699 9034 12*

I am not sure if it is the same for all credit cards.

I put the credit card no in as the reference number.


----------



## margaret1 (20 Mar 2014)

DingDing said:


> The one I use for a platinum credit card is
> 
> *IE60 AIBK 9302 9699 9034 12*
> 
> ...


 
Thank you DingDong, its an AIB Platium card so that is perfect. I was very surprised AIB had the IBAN incorrect on the statements and although they were aware of this did not notify the customers, even when I rang directly they gave me another incorrect one. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Bronte (20 Mar 2014)

margaret1 said:


> I was very surprised AIB had the IBAN incorrect on the statements and although they were aware of this did not notify the customers, even when I rang directly they gave me another incorrect one.


 
That is quite shocking, why not put it on the front page of their webpage, on a poster in their branches and put an ad in the newspapers.  Such incompetence, but par for the course with banks.


----------



## DingDing (20 Mar 2014)

I can't remember where I got it, but I remember asking the credit card help desk at the time and they said there was no way to do it.  I have been using that account to lodge to the visa card for a few years.


----------



## Bronte (21 Mar 2014)

They could do with you in the customer service department DingDing.


----------



## Mr Magoo (4 Apr 2014)

called aib this morning and have been given IE75 AIBK 9302 9699 9031 42 but that gives the error Invalid IBAN format. The country does not exist. (93) when entered into Rabo a/c.

rabo inform me that the IBAN is not registered with IPSO ipsosepaservice.sentenial.com/ipso/IBANValidator
that website says: IE75 AIBK 9302 9699 9031 42 is not a valid IBAN

So I still can't pay and AIB are insisting it's the correct IBAN!
(aib platinum visa card also)


----------



## BazzaDP (4 Apr 2014)

IE75 AIBK 9302 9699 9031 42 is not a valid IBAN
IE75AIBK93029699903142 is a valid IBAN

You could argue the systems should be clever enough to remove the spaces...


----------



## Mr Magoo (4 Apr 2014)

Thanks, yes correct! I just tried that.
So deleted the payee in Rabo and re-entered without spaces, but it still rejects it when doing a transfer:
"Invalid IBAN format. The country does not exist. (93)"

re-trying the transfer and editing out the spaces IT put in - still no good, same error.
need to call rabo again,


----------



## TomOC (4 Apr 2014)

Mr Magoo said:


> Thanks, yes correct! I just tried that.
> So deleted the payee in Rabo and re-entered without spaces, but it still rejects it when doing a transfer:
> "Invalid IBAN format. The country does not exist. (93)"
> 
> ...



Try this link.  http://www.ibancalculator.com/iban_validieren.html

It is a valid IBAN, The location is AIB sandford according to that link.  I also tried this link  

[broken link removed]

It also confirmed that this is a valid IBAN

It now looks to be an issue with Rabo, could be an IT cookies issue or something with the original info you entered, so maybe try another browser, (chrome, explorer, firefox).  By the way I am not an IT person, its only a guess.


----------



## DMcL1971 (4 Apr 2014)

Mr Magoo said:


> Thanks, yes correct! I just tried that.
> So deleted the payee in Rabo and re-entered without spaces, but it still rejects it when doing a transfer:
> "Invalid IBAN format. The country does not exist. (93)"
> 
> ...



I think I experienced the same error message with PTSB. If I remember correctly the problem actually had nothing to do with the IBAN despite the message, it was the BIC that was causing the problem. The BIC is usually 8 characters long, though it is sometimes presented with an optional extra 3 characters at the end, usually XXX. I think I was including the XXX which was causing a problem, as soon as I dropped the XXX it worked fine.

 What BIC were you using?


----------



## Mr Magoo (4 Apr 2014)

thansk TomOC, that first IBAN link is very good, gives allot of detail and doesn't ask you to type in a captcha text

yes looks like rabo alright, they'll call me on monday again.


----------



## Mr Magoo (4 Apr 2014)

DMcL1971 said:


> What BIC were you using?



AIBKIE2D
rabo puts in the XXX at the end automatically, but it does that for other BICs and not a problem with them.

rabo are saying to use iban IE76AIBK93011399905046, but when talking to AIB they said no, use IE75AIBK93029699903142 which rabo doen't like.

on my CC statement is yet another IBAN of IE92AIBK93011399945304 !


----------



## DMcL1971 (4 Apr 2014)

Seems like it is definitely a Rabo problem then. All three of those IBANs are valid and the sort codes in all of them relate to AIB Card Issuing in Sandyford.


----------



## Mr Magoo (22 May 2014)

not Rabo problem: 
AIB gave me IE75AIBK93029699903142 is a valid IBAN but:
It doesn't work with Rabo- Rabo gave alternative IBAN starting with IE76 and it works.
It doesn't work with BOI - Bot gave alternative IBAN starting with IE90, also works.


----------



## Mr Magoo (22 May 2014)

30 minute call wait with AIB but they said the IE75 number is what they are giving out, so they will check into why it doesn't work for me.

I eventually had to drive down to the AIB branch with cash while I sorted out the EFT problem.


----------



## margaret1 (22 May 2014)

Mr Magoo, I was quoted the same IBAN by AIB when I was setting up a Danske transfer in March and it was rejected, the only one worked for me was Ding Dongs suggestion 
IE60 AIBK 9302 9699 9034 12. 

It is quite unbelievable that this problem is still there and even on my most recent statment there is still an IBAN quoted that does not work with a number of banking systems it seems.


----------



## DMcL1971 (22 May 2014)

That is all very strange!! You would expect that AIB would have been aware of whatever the issue is and get it sorted.


----------



## TarfHead (22 May 2014)

IBANs for Irish banks are in the format;
XX            ISO Country Code, e.g. IE for Ireland
NN            2-digit check digit value
NNNNNN     Branch NSC
NNNNNNNN Account Number

No spaces

The 2 digit check digit value is used to validate the overall IBAN. Its value depends on the next 14 digits, i.e. Branch NSC & Account Number.

For example
IE1290999912345678
IE2490999912345678

Both of these IBAN values cannot be valid as they have the same Branch NSC and Account Number, but different check digit values. Only one of them, or neither, can be valid, but not both.


----------

